# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart clothing >  Robotic dresses from Ying Gao

## Airicist

dezeen.com/tag/ying-gao

----------


## Airicist

Ying Gao's dresses become animated in the presence of strangers

Published on Oct 24, 2017




> Fashion designer Ying Gao has created a collection of robotic dresses, with fibrous panels that delicately twist and curl when they identify strangers nearby.
> 
> The Possible Tomorrow's collection is inspired by Gao's interest in the notion that clothing is often seen as a protective barrier.
> 
> The dresses' movements are triggered by a fingerprint scanner built into a wooden frame that sits around the wearer's neck.
> 
> The device sends to data to a microprocessor that uses Arduino – an open-source electronics platform – and if it doesn't recognise the fingerprint, it triggers motors embedded in each of the panels.
> 
> Fingers that are placed on the scanner more than once, and therefore no longer "strangers", will have no effect on the dress.


"Ying Gao's dresses become animated "in the presence of strangers""

by Natasha Levy
October 22, 2017

----------

